# Stained Vynil wrap or Decals



## obnw (Sep 28, 2014)

My MH is an Burstner Anniversary model, so has some wrap that covers about 30-40% of the sides.

There as been no problem up until now. 

We have just spent a month in France, and whilst there the van got so filthy so I pulled into one of the car washes you see all over France, by supermarkets etc. to give it a quick swill ! I don't normally use these as I don't want a pressure washer near the MH, but I thought I'd keep it at a distance and just use it lightly, I did the normal wash cycle etc. then rinsed it and got on my way. The van obviously wet from the wash.

The next day I noticed streaks down the vynil, which I assumed were just water lines and would come off, but no, they are stained into the vynil !

I think it is some reaction from the wash system with the vynil ( I have now been told it 'might' be from a wheel wash solution sometimes used at these washes in the system ?), if it was just a reaction with the Autoglym polish I use, I think it would be on the surface, and would come out. This I think is reaction with the vynil, and as 'stained' the vynil.

I have tried to polish out with Autoglym, T Cut, Slinky, WD and neat none silicon wash wax, it wont budge ! 

Any ideas please ???


Picture wrong way up !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Clive, the only solution I can think of is not really helpful, but it's go back to the same wash and allow the stuff to get all over it so at least the damage is uniform, the problem looks to me to be where the washing solution has lingered on the wrap discolouring it, so polish etc won't do anything, as it is something in the printing that has been removed rather than something added to the surface to be removed.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A few years ago we damaged the vinyl covering on the hab door when the door blew against an open window. Our Burstner dealer replaced the vinyl without any fuss and from recollection either didn't charge, or certainly didn't charge very much.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Kev has it right.

I had the decals on my van redone a couple of years ago. Quite quickly the became stained by, looking at the individual patterns of the stains, has run down over them. In my case I think it has been rain water because the greatest damage is obvious at points where most water runs off the roof when it rains. 

I've tried many soaps, chemicals and anything else I could think of to clean them up to no avail. I speculate that there are various qualities of vinyl and that some colours show damage more than others.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi clive

i have seen this sort of problem before on vans 

i would suggest that you leave alone and let the weather and sun just do its thing

some times the streaks fade

it may just be where the soap has penetrated the vinyl

barry


----------



## 228903 (Jul 27, 2018)

We just got 3/4 of our dream, part 1, fulfilled 🙂 Looking forward to finishing up today 🙂


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

The best vinyl is 7 year vinyl . It has that name for a reason . 
Some will last longer but mine hit 7 years and wow! the co lour on the silver sections just faded away and developed white streaks .

I tried the vinyl polishes and watched loads for american youtube vids about restoring the color . Now't worked

In the end a hairdryer sorted it as they are all removed and it looks better for now . You can still see where they nave been so will wait until next year and get a new design fitted. which will last seven years again 

I am not saying yours is faded ( as it sounds more like a reaction with chemicals )or you should go to the drastic extent that I went to .
Just pointing out that mine was unrecoverable but happy with my choice .Just got to decide on a fresh look to be applied next year.

Gppd luck with you quest.

LT Man


----------



## 228903 (Jul 27, 2018)

Complete! Ready to take off 🙂 winter holiday, here we come!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

*Back on topic*:serious:

Have seen motorhomes/caravans damaged (bleached) after commercial washing when the soap mixture contains too much 'Black Streak Remover' type cleaning agent.
Saw one coloured caravan which was virtually colourless after a new employee applied the agent neat.

You can of course do this yourself when using black streak agents by leaving them on to dry and not rinsing off in time:wink2:

PS. I've never heard of any remedies, apart from a new surface, in the trade!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Adrian_H said:


> Complete! Ready to take off 🙂 winter holiday, here we come!


Not my cup of tea, but it has advantages, you won't lose it in a campsite etc, no one will nick it, and if the vinyl does need changing you won't need a mortgage to replace it, I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah yes, if you'd not had it printed in colour, you could have a great time coloring it in yourselves


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi kev

i never thought of your last one

yes it is different but everyone to themselves and it would definitely be a conversation piece on any campsite and they do brighten up a campsite

i bet it was not cheap and can be replaced with something more subtle at a later date if the owner wanted or needed to

i would not want to leave it on the streets with a lot of kids around

barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I priced it up last year out of curiosity, and to do the whole back of the van was about £150-200 which considering you could have whatever you wanted I thought reasonable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

To give you an idea of cost: An average sized car in a standard colour finish would cost £1200 to wrap, inclusive of VAT. A medium sized van with a bespoke design, full printed wrap on premium vinyl would cost £1500, plus VAT. Inclusive of design costs.
UK Vehicle Wrapping & Graphics - Cars, Vans, Trucks and more


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I washed one of my works van with what I thought was a mild car wash solution using a pressure washer. It turned out to be a neat soloution of TFR. The pressure washer diluted it down when I was washing it. But when it dried the decals on the side of the van looked terrible with streak marks runing down them. I tried all the usual T-Cut and polishes, but nothing worked. The paint work was fine, Just the decals. My only solution was to hand wash the decals with the same TFR but diluted. Overall it took the most of the streak marks out, BUT the decals then looked washed out and faded and the shine they had on them had gone. As it was a works van I was not too bothered. 

Personally, I would wait too see if the sun and weather would naturally fade this over time.


----------



## 228903 (Jul 27, 2018)

It’s nice, it’s colourful, it’s bright and it’s happy 🙂 And so are we, driving it around Europe. We’re 1500 km away today, just did the tree, and if it weren’t raining i’d be outside with my mulled wine looking at my travelling decal 🙂


----------

